# Trying out Canidae



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Have been using Natural Balance, the allergy formulas. Been reading up on different brands and Canidae sounds like one of the best of the premiums to me. I'm trying Ollie on the "regular" forumula. It will be interesting to see how he does on it because, in the past when he was a small puppy, he didn't tolerate regular formulas that have the main ingredients as "chicken" in them. "Chicken meal" is the main ingredient in Canidae--there's a difference and the "meal" is supposedly better for them (I couldn't explain it if I tried, lol, but I did some research). He did do well on Natural Balance--the ingredients were just so simple and good for his tummy. I've just always been a little tainted with the NB after the recall and all that. We'll see how he does on the Canidae. Tonight's poop will be pivitol, lol. And gosh, the "regular" formulas are even less expensive than the allergy formulas which is an added plus that I never knew about. We shall see!!


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

i'm trying the canidae (the lamb formula) for the first time with mocha. she's transitioning from artemis and it looks like she is picking out the canidae kibble and leaving the artemis on the floor! (she takes them out of the bowl and makes a mess on the floor!) the reason why i decided to switch is b/c mocha's poop smelled and she had her occassional gas! hopefully ill see good things from canidae!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci eats Canidae and she does well on it.Her poop is solid.She can be picky though lol..I give her a lil canned in the morning then at night she eats her dry.She was eating Royal Canin (which she loves lol) but it was making her poop soft and it was getting stuck in her hair


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Have been using Natural Balance, the allergy formulas. Been reading up on different brands and Canidae sounds like one of the best of the premiums to me. I'm trying Ollie on the "regular" forumula. It will be interesting to see how he does on it because, in the past when he was a small puppy, he didn't tolerate regular formulas that have the main ingredients as "chicken" in them. "Chicken meal" is the main ingredient in Canidae--there's a difference and the "meal" is supposedly better for them (I couldn't explain it if I tried, lol, but I did some research). He did do well on Natural Balance--the ingredients were just so simple and good for his tummy. I've just always been a little tainted with the NB after the recall and all that. We'll see how he does on the Canidae. Tonight's poop will be pivitol, lol. And gosh, the "regular" formulas are even less expensive than the allergy formulas which is an added plus that I never knew about. We shall see!![/B]


Pam, I have Koko on the Canidae Lamb & Rice both canned and dry and he seems to love it. I have been very strict with him the last week and just fed him this with his treats kept to half a chicken jerky after evening meal and a small amount of freeze dried green tripe after his morning meal and he is doing great, no tummy upsets this week at all








I do mix a little of the canned Canidae in Scooby's night meal of Castor & Pollux Ultra Mix Natural. I have to keep his protein intake down so he is kept to the canned food, also for the extra moisture he needs, but he is also doing great. I am very happy with the organic and holistic foods, no additives or preservatives which has to be great for their systems. Their stools are good and only twice a day for Koko and once for Scooby, I do give Scooby the Castor & Pollux organic Chicken and Turkey in the morning as well. I am pleased to say he is gaining a small amount of weight now, and his coat is improving immensely as well


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I think you will be very happy with the Canidae. Mine are all fed the regular but right now they are on the lamb and rice because the store ran out of the regular. They have been on it for several months now. It is great!! All the dogs love which is amazing because I have some picky eaters and they love it too. It has also helped their skin and coat. I highly recommend it, it is a great food for them!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo continues to do GREAT on Canidae-we've had absolutely NO problems whatsoever! His stools have always been firm and I think they stink less














And like you said Pam-the bags I get are only $6.99 each which is amazing!!!







Let us know how it goes!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I get the Canidae here for about $9.99, I think. We're still using it too! They love it! And Gizmo is a picky picky eater. They're poo's are firm, solid and not-so-stinky. Gosh, what that Merrick did to their poopie! Ew. 

Every once in a while, I mix in some of the matching wet food and they love that even more.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo's poo was so stinky and mushy on Merrick! Peewwww!!












> I get the Canidae here for about $9.99, I think. We're still using it too! They love it! And Gizmo is a picky picky eater. They're poo's are firm, solid and not-so-stinky. Gosh, what that Merrick did to their poopie! Ew.
> 
> Every once in a while, I mix in some of the matching wet food and they love that even more.[/B]


----------



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

How is the kibble size for Canidae? Coco is currently eating Artemis small breed puppy and I was thinking of transitioning her onto Canidae instead. Is the kibble size in Canidae small enough for a puppy to eat?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> How is the kibble size for Canidae? Coco is currently eating Artemis small breed puppy and I was thinking of transitioning her onto Canidae instead. Is the kibble size in Canidae small enough for a puppy to eat?[/B]


Yes, it is small! Natural Balance kibbles are kind of large--about the size of a dime. Canidae are a little less than half that size. For comparison I just held one up to the tip of a pencil eraser and the kibbles are just a little bit bigger than that. I had no idea how big they were going to be so I was pleasantly surprised when I saw they were fairly small.

So far so good. Ollie's poops so far are normal. But I'm mixing it with NB right now until the NB is gone.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I just started my two on Canidae tonight. I will update in a day or two and let you know how they are doing on it. I got it for 6.99 for the bag as well.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I might just try this also. Dunno though. Chyna seems to be getting bored with NB. She is on the wet food and the dry kibble. At 1st she would gobble it down, but for the last 3 weeks she will leave the food in her bowl for most of the day and night. Its seems she only eats when she is really hungry. So tomorrow I'm going food hunting.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Well the kids have been on Canidae since Friday night and they both are doing great. 

They both seem to like it and the poo's are nice and firm.

I just ordered some small can's of the wet to mix with the angel glow. It will be here in 2 days so it will be interesting to see if they like that when it get's here.

I am very happy with the dry kibble.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I feed Canidae and I am very happy with it. No problem with soft poop.


----------



## kjarels (Aug 21, 2007)

> Kosmo's poo was so stinky and mushy on Merrick! Peewwww!! :smscare2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its funny you mentioned that, that is exactly the reason I have been trying to find another dog food. Gracie has been on Merrick but she has really bad gas all the time.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

My two love it too. SaraBella is a picky eater and has always been so I was worried when Poptart was going to be coming into our life and was on Canidae. I was thinking I would have to feed to different dog foods. But much to my suprise SaraBella loves it too! :biggrin: And it has helped with the tear stains she had. Its sooooo great having a food they both love! :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, we ended up going with Nature's Variety. The Canidae around here--all I could find was a chicken formula and his tummy didn't do really well with it. And I didn't want to deal with having to hunt around for bags every time I needed one--it looks like I would have had to order on-line, which I didn't want to do with his food. Anyway, the NV seems pretty good. He didn't have any stomach upset at all--his poops are pretty healthy. We'll stick with it, I believe. I also like the size of the kibbles--not too big (like Natural Balance) and not too small!


----------

